# Can any one name this book for me...



## CupofJoe (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a forlorn hope I am sure but where else is there to turn...
Can any one name this book for me from the scant clues I remember from reading it about forty years ago...

There is a young [pre-teen] sister and brother. She is older than him. I don't remember their names.
They live in Britain [I think].
There hasn't been any sunshine for ages. The world seems caught in a perpetual overcast winter's day.
“Bad” people are replacing “good” people.
The only obvious difference is that the “bad” people do not have shadows [hence the need for the overcast gloomy days].

And that's all I can remember, apart that it scaring the life out of me when I read it aged about 9 or 10.
Any help will be gratefully received.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know it, but it sounds like fun so once someone tells you, I might add it to my reading list.

You could try reddit's /r/fantasy and /r/tomt (tip of my tongue) subs if people here don't know it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Chilari said:


> I don't know it, but it sounds like fun so once someone tells you, I might add it to my reading list.
> 
> You could try reddit's /r/fantasy and /r/tomt (tip of my tongue) subs if people here don't know it.


To this day I still have images from the story in my mind. 
Many thanks.
I hadn't thought of reddit... I will hunt there too.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 5, 2013)

Perpetual overcast and gloomy days, cup of Joe I think your just talking about the real Britain and not a book!


----------



## Feo Takahari (Dec 5, 2013)

I checked the TV Tropes entry for Casts No Shadow, but couldn't find anything relevant.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> Perpetual overcast and gloomy days, cup of Joe I think your just talking about the real Britain and not a book!


That is a vile slur Sir and/or Madame.
It was sunny for at least an hour no more more than a month ago!
I insist on satisfaction. Name you choice of weapon!


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 5, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> That is a vile slur Sir and/or Madame.
> It was sunny for at least an hour no more more than a month ago!
> I insist on satisfaction. Name you choice of weapon!



I Choose Whip Cream In A Can!
In on another note, this book has me stumped...if you figure it out let me know...it sounds like something I would like to read. How long ago did you read, any idea of a rush publishing date?


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 5, 2013)

The Dark is Rising quintet came out in the early 70s, features dark characters that cast no shadows, preteen characters.

If it is this series you're thinking of, it scared the living daylights out of me at around the same age.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> I Choose Whip Cream In A Can!
> In on another note, this book has me stumped...if you figure it out let me know...it sounds like something I would like to read. How long ago did you read, any idea of a rush publishing date?


I read it in the mid-late 70s so it was probably borrowed from the school library... it could have been published any time in the 10-20 years before that.
Whip Cream in a Can... you have style.
Believe me... If I track it down I will shout it from the roof tops!


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

buyjupiter said:


> The Dark is Rising quintet came out in the early 70s, features dark characters that cast no shadows, preteen characters.
> 
> If it is this series you're thinking of, it scared the living daylights out of me at around the same age.



:dance:I think you have it!
I've just seen the 70s Puffin cover and the hairs on the back of my neck rose!
I would thank you if I could but apparently I've run out or thanked you already
I will not forget!
Thank you!
MS really is a great place....


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 5, 2013)

Edit: crossover in posting makes this irrelevant.


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 5, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> :dance:I think you have it!
> I've just seen the 70s Puffin cover and the hairs on the back of my neck rose!
> I would thank you if I could but apparently I've run out



I thought so! The first thing I thought of was that series, but wiki summarized it in a fashion that made me think again. The eldest protagonist was the boy, not the girl. Tvtropes came through for me.


----------



## feathertoad (Oct 7, 2014)

Try reading books by Philip Yancy (Disappointment with God, Where is God when it hurts..) Truly amazing books.


----------

